# My new sony DVD DRU 190A 20X takes 1hr 15min to write 1DVD??????



## bravo007 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello friends plzzz help me  
I bought Sony DRU 190 A 20X DVD writer which is latest in market today.
It took 1hr 15 min to write(burn) 1 DVD with a speed of 16X . 
I used Nero 7 for burnig. The min req for this writer is 256 MB RAM but i am having 256 MB  RAM ( 32 MB is used by onboard graphic card) means i am having 224 MB RAM with me. Do you think this can be the reason for such a huge delay in writing or any other reason or is there something wrong with my DVD writer. Does the size of RAM matters while writting DVD?????
Plzz help me out friends


----------



## Pathik (Oct 9, 2007)

Wich dvd media r u using?? And yea ram could be a problem


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 9, 2007)

sata driver installtion problem...

which MotherBrd do u use ???


----------



## ambandla (Oct 9, 2007)

I think DMA is not enabled:

For Windows 2000/XP: Go to your 'Control Panel --> Systems --> Hardware --> Device Manager' and double-click on the 'IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers'. Right-click on the 'Primary IDE Channel' and go to 'Properties --> Advanced Settings'. Change ´Transfer Mode´ to 'DMA if available'.
Do the same for the secondary IDE channel.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## anispace (Oct 9, 2007)

same thing used to happen on my HP DVD writer. my problem was that DMA wasnt enabled n windows was using the pio mode instead.

this site might help>>*winhlp.com/node/10

or u can just run this app and restart windows>>
*winhlp.com/tools/resetdma.vbs


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 18, 2008)

getting the same problem but

-DMA is enabled double checked through NeroInfo Tool and Everest
-Free space available
-everything is fine

-its working fine on other windows xp inst in the same system so i am formatting the problematic one


----------



## superuser (Jun 18, 2008)

then there is a problem with the writer just replace it and see


----------



## pushkar (Jun 18, 2008)

@haider_up32, I had the same problem twice in my HP Pavilion Desktop with LG DVD Writer. I called HP support and they told me this solution (and the problem was solved) :

Go to Device Manager > IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, uninstall every channel/controller under it *FROM BOTTOM TO TOP*. If it asks for restart in between, say no. At the end, one or two channels will be left. Now restart your computer. When windows boots up, leave it for 5-7 minutes, i.e. don't do anything. It will install the channel drivers again. Now again restart your system.


----------

